# Tacks or Wire Staples?



## mfrancer (Sep 27, 2012)

I've just taken delivery of a new Swift Sundance. I wish to leave the carpets in place but put 2 or 3 rubber-backed mats and a runner over them. I had done this previously in my Swift caravan with no problems. However in the van the mats keep moving around and are driving me crazy! I thought of using tacks or wire staples to keep them in place. I will have to take the main carpet up later in the year to drain the fresh water tank. Any advice would be welcome.


----------



## Dill (Jun 3, 2010)

I have tried al sorts of different ways, double sided tape you name it. In the end I stapled them.

Dill


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

try some of that non slip material they use in the lockers, or else go completely mad and have a set of fitted carpets made.

cabby


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Could you fit poppers to them?


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

We used this: http://www.amazon.co.uk/NEW-IMPROVE...1385873&sr=8-1&keywords=cybergold+rug+control

on a creeping rug in our van and it's excellent. Not sure if it would work on rubber mats but don't see why not. It does what it claims to do, Alan.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I have just reread the OP thread and realise I had not paid attention, again, :roll: sorry.

cabby


----------

